# Mercury all growed up!



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is my little baby boy I got from Marnie  He is all growed up, fully hand trained and a bundle of smelly joy!

This is him posing. He does that a lot. it gets him a lot of attention. 
More pics soon, promise


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hes cute  sweet ears!

I was supposed to be getting his father, on and off about 5 times :lol: But yeah he never materialised


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh he looks verry cute :love


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh cutie


----------

